# Prochamber??



## urrutiad1123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone know if they make a prochamber for the gto's? i know mustangs have one and several guys replace their h pipe with one of thse, so befoe i was going to put an h pipe on my car i wanted to get a lil feedback? 

any tips would be much appreciated


----------



## Tomh (Feb 1, 2010)

urrutiad1123 said:


> Does anyone know if they make a prochamber for the gto's? i know mustangs have one and several guys replace their h pipe with one of thse, so befoe i was going to put an h pipe on my car i wanted to get a lil feedback?
> 
> any tips would be much appreciated


yes

GTO procharger - Google Product Search


----------

